# Ultimate Human Shield?



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Who do you nominate?

I got Robbie Williams for starters.

then there is Michael Winner

and Anne Widdecombe.

and the Vienna Boys Choir just for laffs.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Charlotte Church


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Arsene Bandit :-/


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

chris evans 

ken livingstone


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

How would any of these work as a human shield. Pass me the Tomahawk...

Now, if you want to protect things, put Kylie there.

(Can I kill Michael Winner slowly? Pleeeeeeeease)


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Estate agents?? (sorry to any TT owning estate agents)


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Ruby Wax


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Clair Short


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Maria Carey
Whitney Houston
Michael Jackson
Michael Flattley (sp?)
Boyzone (sp?)
etc etc etc.

[smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]

Kylie on the other hand....... [smiley=gorgeous.gif][smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Ann Robinson   [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

KEN LIVINGSTONE!!! 
ALL BMW DRIVERS


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

George Bush ;D


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Anyone who doesn't like marmite.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> Anyone who doesn't like marmite.


Anyone who does !


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Traffic wardens. And Gareth Gates.


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Any anti war protestors with red hair and lip rings.
Any protesting school children who wouldn't even be able to point out the Middle East on a map.
Any one who likes chasing foxes for 'pleasure'.
Caravan drivers.
My neighbour who bricked up his garage and now parks his car on the road.
My boss if she doesn't give me a pay rise.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Rangers FC..... [smiley=rifle.gif]

i would have added a certain penalty taker to that list if it wasn't for that cracking goal last night!!


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Enrique 'Twatface' Iglesias. [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

GRANT BOVEY


----------



## sTTu (May 7, 2002)

> Charlotte Church


No way man ! She's fit and she smokes ! ;D

sTTu


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Now, if you want to protect things, put Kylie there.


 [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

Don't forget Dani :

Dani Minogue - "I begin to wonder" - does that song rock or what, that just HAS to be given max volume on the Bose [smiley=dude.gif]


----------

